# 542                                                      Turnips are 542; NMT or wish list items to enter



## Vana_w (Dec 9, 2020)

https://turnip.exchange/island/cd3c133c


----------



## Lyndee (Dec 9, 2020)

I have one pink stand mixer and the pirate-ship cannon from your wishlist.


----------



## Rajescrossing (Dec 9, 2020)

I have white cattle and 1 NMT  
If it’s ok with you can I make 2 visits ?


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 9, 2020)

I've got the scorpio lamp and the simple white kettle. Can I make two visits as well?


----------



## xBlackRosex (Dec 9, 2020)

Are you still open?


----------

